# Bagriders DOT Air Line vs Home Depot Air Line?



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

My air kit is on its way but it will not be coming with the air line since its used.

I need to order some here soon. 60 FT is what comes with the kits from bagriders so thats how much I will get to make sure I have enough.

Home Depot has 3/8 Air line for $5.65 per 25ft, so less than $20 to get 3 sections putting me at 75 ft. It is rated to 200 PSI, not sure if it is DOT approved however.

Bagriders is $0.72 per foot x60 + shipping is $58. I know its DOT approved. Not sure on the PSI rating.

1. What is the Bagriders DOT apporved airline rated for PSI wise?
1A. If it is the same PSI rating, is there any reason *NOT *to go with Home Depots air line for 1/3 of the cost?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

its not a pressure issue, it is temperature and how the line is made...

DO NOT use home depot line on your car...

either order from BR, or if you live near a major interstate you can hit up a big rig shop, we have "Carolina International" here and they stock all sizes, 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" line and will sell by the foot


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't use the home depot line, ever.

It's not capable of handling the working pressure and more importantly, it has a lower burst pressure than DOT line.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Don't use the home depot line, ever.
> .


i wouldnt say ever...its very handy for making up quick setups to move a dead duck car in/out/around the shop! home depot line, a ball valve, giddy up! :laugh:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses!

I'll look into the truck shop here and see if they have any. If not ill be ordering from BR.

Thank goodness for Vortex!


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place online to get the same air line as bagriders but for a cheaper price?

Called the diesel shop here and they do have dot air line, buts its almost the same cost and it might be thicker than what would fit in the hooks on the under carrage. Though its rated for 1,000 PSI


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Gabrius said:


> Does anyone know of a place online to get the same air line as bagriders but for a cheaper price?
> 
> Called the diesel shop here and they do have dot air line, buts its almost the same cost and it might be thicker than what would fit in the hooks on the under carrage. Though its rated for 1,000 PSI


air line is air line...it is all the same size as it has to fit into PTC fittings

same cost minus shipping = cheaper, buy it local


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gabrius said:


> Does anyone know of a place online to get the same air line as bagriders but for a cheaper price?
> 
> Called the diesel shop here and they do have dot air line, buts its almost the same cost and it might be thicker than what would fit in the hooks on the under carrage. Though its rated for 1,000 PSI


Honestly, you're not going to find 'cheap', high quality air line. The price of air line has gone up every year for the last few years as the cost of nylon is on the rise. 

If you buy cheap, you will get cheap and you will have problems. I hate to sound like the bad guy, but it's the truth.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Totally understandable. 

Sometimes you just gotta pay to play.

Just thought I would ask just incase 

Thanks again for all in the info. Ordering from BR now!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gabrius said:


> Totally understandable.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta pay to play.
> 
> ...


Take advantage of our free shipping while it lasts :thumbup:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Take advantage of our free shipping while it lasts :thumbup:


Did you have to use a coupon code? I already ordered and paid for shipping 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gabrius said:


> Did you have to use a coupon code? I already ordered and paid for shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


No coupon code needed, just choose free shipping when you check-out. It's offered on all orders that are shipping within the lower 48 states.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow I'm an idiot. I saw that but I thought it might be a flaw haha


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No coupon code needed, just choose free shipping when you check-out. It's offered on all orders that are shipping within the lower 48 states.


 I just tried to order some fittings and hose, and it didn't give me a free shipping ?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

pootey said:


> I just tried to order some fittings and hose, and it didn't give me a free shipping ?


 I think that was only for july


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I went to a local auto shop and found some. Saving a little money isn't much of an issue with air line since it's already fairly cheap.


----------

